
stayinghomeclub: Who's staying home because of Covid-19? - edward
https://stayinghome.club/
======
avip
As promised!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22538213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22538213),
I am home. Will I be fired? unlikely.

------
quaquaqua1
Not me because our team has to show to our manager that we're willing to "go
the extra mile" for our manager's ego :)

Luckily the death rate is very low for my age bracket (1 in 1000) so I've been
rewarded with much less traffic than usual.

Long Island egos never cease to amaze me.

